# Poplar and termites?



## illusionfieldsfarm (Mar 22, 2014)

I've been looking at building a new home using poplar (tulip poplar here in Indiana) for the framing. I was at church tonight and a local friend mentioned that "termites won't eat poplar". How true is this? I'm sure it's not as definitive as "won't eat poplar" but how resistant is it really?


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

I did a little google searching and only found references to pressure treated, redwood and cypress. None of those are termite-proof, but the bugs don't like them very much.

http://www.asktheexterminator.com/termites/Termite_Resistant_Wood.shtml does not seem impressed.\

I hope that helps.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

No wood is termite resistant, at least none that I know of. Wood consists of cellulose which is what termites feed on. My limited understanding on termites is they burrow and create nests underground. This is a big reason most house foundations are poured concrete.

Any wood to ground contact has the potential to become a termite nest as they move from soil to your decomposing wood(which eventually becomes soil over time).

I'm no orkin man but this has been my understanding of termites and wood over the years. Keep wood off soil and you greatly decrease your chance of infestation.

Paul.


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have heard that termites don't like poplar.
Don't have any proof, but where I have a storage shed made of oak and poplar, I can say they like oak and have not bothered the poplar.


----------

